# diskless gentoo, tftp, pxegrub

## pieter_parker

habe diese anleitung ausprobiert

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml (4.)

der client bekommt vom dhcpserver die ip, das sehe ich sowohl im syslog wie auch am client, ip, maske und gw - soweit so gut

dann sehe ich im syslog die meldungen vom tftp

Jan 21 23:45:21 server in.tftpd[22882]: RRQ from 192.168.1.20 filename /diskless/eta/boot/pxegrub

Jan 21 23:45:21 server in.tftpd[22882]: sending NAK (1, File not found) to 192.168.1.20

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

```
DHCPD_IFACE="eth0"
```

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

```
option domain-name           "pieter";

option domain-name-servers   192.168.1.1;

option subnet-mask           255.255.255.0;

option broadcast-address     192.168.1.255;

option routers               192.168.1.1;

option domain-name-servers   192.168.1.1;

server-name "server";

option option-150 code 150 = text ;

ddns-update-style none ;

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 192.168.1.19 192.168.1.21;

  option routers 192.168.1.1;

}

host eta {

  filename "/diskless/eta/boot/pxegrub";

  server-name "serverpc";

  next-server 192.168.1.1;

  hardware ethernet 00:1e:33:06:08:8e;

  fixed-address 192.168.1.20;

  option option-150 "/diskless/eta/boot/grub.lst";

}
```

/etc/conf.d/in.tftpd

```
INTFTPD_OPTS="-R 4096:32767 -s ${INTFTPD_PATH}"

INTFTPD_PATH="/diskless"

INTFTPD_USER="nobody"

INTFTPD_OPTS="-u ${INTFTPD_USER} -vvvvvv -p -c -s ${INTFTPD_PATH}"
```

die verzeichnisse und dateien gibt es

```
ls -Al /diskless/eta/boot/

insgesamt 200

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      1 21. Jan 22:39 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    107 21. Jan 22:16 grub.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      0 29. Dez 20:25 .keep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 195444 21. Jan 22:15 pxegrub
```

nach dem ich grub mit netboot gebaut habe gab es 

/usr/lib/grub/i686-pc-linux-gnu/pxegrub

was ich nach 

/diskless/eta/boot/pxegrub

kopiert habe

warum sagt der tftpd file not found

----------

## pieter_parker

habe das /diskless in der dhcpd.conf weggelassen weil der tftpd chrooted ist und daher das /diskless nicht braucht

```
host eta {

  filename "/eta/boot/pxegrub";

  server-name "serverpc";

  next-server 192.168.1.1;

  hardware ethernet 00:1e:33:06:08:8e;

  fixed-address 192.168.1.20;

  option option-150 "/eta/boot/grub.lst";

}
```

dann sehe ich im syslog:

```
Jan 22 19:31:20 server in.tftpd[14219]: RRQ from 192.168.1.20 filename /eta/boot/pxegrub

Jan 22 19:31:20 server in.tftpd[14219]: tftp: client does not accept options

Jan 22 19:31:20 server in.tftpd[14220]: RRQ from 192.168.1.20 filename /eta/boot/pxegrub
```

am client aber wird der bildschirm einmal kurz weiss fuer etwa 1 bis 2 sekunden ist dann schwarz und es tut sich nichts mehr, woran kann das liegen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## few

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann sehe ich im syslog:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das macht nichts.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> am client aber wird der bildschirm einmal kurz weiss fuer etwa 1 bis 2 sekunden ist dann schwarz und es tut sich nichts mehr, woran kann das liegen ?

 

Hört sich nicht nach einem Problem mit deinem diskless setup an. Startet der Rechner von Festplatte mit dem selben Kernel?

----------

## ChrisJumper

In so einer Situation würde ich wireshark starten und die genaue Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server aufzeichnen. Da siehst du sofort ob eine Übertragung startete....

Ähm du hast aber auch eine nfs-Freigabe für dein diskless auf deinem Server eingerichtet und dort einen an deinen Client angepassten Kernel hinterlegt und alles entsprechend in /eta/boot/grub.lst eingetragen?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja hab ich

habs nochmal auf anderen computern getestet

vmware mit amd netzwerkkarte

```
network boot from amd am79c970a

copyright (c) 2003-2005 vmware inc.

copyright (c) 1997-2000 intel coproration

client mac addr: 00 c0 29 3e 4f 63  guid: 564ddc11-e0c1-0a34-088a-8d566ce34f63

client ip: 192.168.109.20  mask: 255.255.255.0  dhcp ip: 192.168.109.1

found amd lance/pci at 0x2000, rom adress 0x0000

probing...[amd lance/pci]the pci bios has not enabled this device!

updating pci command 0003->0007. pci_bus 02 pci device_fn 08

 pcnet/pci-ii 79c970a base 0x2000, addr 00 c0 29 3e 4f 63

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit

lance timed tou on transmit
```

vmware mit intel netzwerkkarte

```
network boot from intel e1000

copyright (c) 2003-2005 vmware inc.

copyright (c) 1997-2000 intel coproration

client mac addr: 00 c0 29 3e 4f 63  guid: 564ddc11-e0c1-0a34-088a-8d566ce34f63

client ip: 192.168.109.20  mask: 255.255.255.0  dhcp ip: 192.168.109.1

found amd lance/pci at 0x2000, rom adress 0x0000

probing...[rtl8139] - the pci bios has not enabled this device!

updating pci command 0006->0007. pci_bus 00 pci_device_fn 00

pci latency timer (cflt) is unreasonably low at 0. setting to 32 clocks.

ioaddr 0x0000, addr 00:00:ff:00:ff:ff 10mbps full duplex
```

was bedeutet "the pci bios has not enabled this device!" ?

in dem vmware-bios gibt es keine optionen zu den netzwerkkarten

im kernel sind mehrer netzwerkkarten mit * eingestellt, muss ich an einer stelle vielleicht genau angeben welche karte verwendet wird ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml wrote:*   

> 4.1 Anforderungen
> 
> Sie benötigen am Client eine Netzwerkkarte die das PXE Protokol zum booten benutzt, wie zum Beispiel viele 3COM Karten. Außerdem benötigen sie ein BIOS, dass das booten von PXE unterstützt. 

 Sind diese Anforderungen bei dir vorhanden?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, vmware-workstation kann vom netz booten, im bios ist die option dafuer da und beim booten ruft er per dhcp nach infos

druecke ich in beiden faellen strg und c sehe ich das hier

```
gnu grub version 0.97 (586k lower / 260032k upper memory)

not initialized yet.

[minimal bash-like line editing is supported. for the first word, tab

lists possible commad completions. anywhere else tabs lists the possible

completions of a device/filename. ]

grub>
```

----------

## pieter_parker

was bedeutet "the pci bios has not enabled this device!" ?

im kernel sind mehrer netzwerkkarten mit * eingestellt, muss ich an einer stelle genau angeben welche karte verwendet wird ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## hurra

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> im kernel sind mehrer netzwerkkarten mit * eingestellt, muss ich an einer stelle genau angeben welche karte verwendet wird ?

  Nein.

----------

## pieter_parker

hat jemmand eine idee was die meldungen bedeuten ? über google und die suchfunktion hier komme ich nicht weiter damit

----------

